# The Grinch Cartoon Display Bust



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok guys just got done with the cartoon version of the Grinch. He is a fully fomed 19 inch display bust. Here is a quick pic of his face. hope you guys like him!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! That is fantastic! Great job, he looks just like the cartoon!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks P5! here is a side profile!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks fantastic GP!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You did a wonderful job on making him! Great details!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks very much!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You have certainly got this sculpting thing down, and I love your selection of the great old classic characters that you sculpt. Always great to see your work. Very impressive!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks you Kprimm! Always a pleasure !!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I changed hos eyes. I like him muck better now!


----------

